# air guns and rabbits



## iceoiler (Apr 11, 2011)

i live on about 6 acres and have a ton of rabbits close to house, is there an air shotgun (eg. gamo big game 1200) that would kill rabbits or do i need to use my shotgun. I have a 4 year old and thought wlakin around with an air gun would be quieter and safer than walin around property with shotgun? would like to harvest rabbits to eat so not quite sure if hitin em with a 12 gauge would complety tear em up?


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

I would wait till September 15th...due to legal reasons ..lol. But a 12 gauge with a small game load would do the job, just got to pick all the bbs out of the meat..i have never shot one with a pellet gun, but I think a good head shot might put um down..

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

nothing wrong useing an air rifle for rabbits,we do it all the time over here we can take them all year round here,no limet on them here, we use a 12ft,air rifle head shot at 40 yards no pobleme.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

They make some pretty lethal air guns, check out the marauder and other repeating and cocking guns. Fill them up with small tanks you carry with you. Plus check out a .25 cal. If I had some of these when I was a kid the squirrel and starlings would have been in trouble.


----------



## The Terminator (Jun 15, 2001)

any of the .177 Gamos, which i think are 1000 fps or better, will do the job perfectly. Put a small scope on it. You'll be eating lots of rabbit.

The Terminator


----------

